# Five Awesome Cubers Mock Video



## Enter (Jul 16, 2009)

From the moderator: Videos about cubing are welcome on the forum. Videos about people that make videos about cubing are off topic.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 16, 2009)

The music MAKES it.


----------



## Me (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't get it.
But I do get copyright infringement.
And I'm not amused by such.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 16, 2009)

I like the beat of the song.


----------



## Enter (Jul 16, 2009)

thanks  made for fun


----------



## Buggy793 (Jul 16, 2009)

This will be even more interesting when Monkeydude, Pi, Lance, etc. see this...
I personally don't think it's extremely funny.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 16, 2009)

Who said it was extremely funny? So do you think it's plainly funny?


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 16, 2009)

omg that's perry gripp isn't it? lol what song is it?


----------



## Enter (Jul 16, 2009)

yes that is perry gripp i hope we don't need to pay also for that copyrights


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 16, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> omg that's perry gripp isn't it? lol what song is it?


yeah it's Parry Gripp, "Young girl talking about herself" www.youtube.com/watch?v=HN1ru6_u8lY
I kinda like the Nom Nom Nom song better :/


----------



## Enter (Jul 16, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> calekewbs said:
> 
> 
> > omg that's perry gripp isn't it? lol what song is it?
> ...



if youtube won't delete the account, I will put into the new clip the nom nom song just for you Sarah


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 16, 2009)

Not funny -_-


----------



## Kian (Jul 16, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Not funny -_-



False. The song makes it hilarious.


----------



## Enter (Jul 16, 2009)

not funny was that when you prank people with I don't know v-cube 15 or something and yes it is funny  come and sub to EUcubers


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 16, 2009)

Kian said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Not funny -_-
> ...



An opinion cannot be 'false' as it is an opinion.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 16, 2009)

omg monkeydude, that was good. 

Otherwise, I don't find it funny because I don't think it is. Or understand it.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 16, 2009)

I think that the song was perfect for the video! Love it


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 16, 2009)

lol I think just because of the song it was kinda funny. just a little though.


----------



## Enter (Jul 16, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> I think that the song was perfect for the video! Love it



thanks  it is funny


----------



## Me (Jul 16, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Not funny -_-



Well like I said I consider this copyright infringement of our material, so if we really want the video down we just fill out some forms.


----------



## Kian (Jul 16, 2009)

Me said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Not funny -_-
> ...



Yeah, you can, and that's your right. Or you guys could just take the joke. It's not a big deal.


----------



## joey (Jul 16, 2009)

You might consider it as infringement.. but actually is it?


----------



## Kian (Jul 16, 2009)

joey said:


> You might consider it as infringement.. but actually is it?



That is certainly a consideration. There has to be a modicum of originality. In addition, US Law allows for the use of copyright material in the interest of satire. This could clearly fall into that category. 

Either way, they have the right to protest it but I think that it would just be better to take it as a joke and move on.


----------



## Kyle Barry (Jul 16, 2009)

"An opinion cannot be 'false' as it is an opinion."

An opinion can absolutely be false. But, not in this case.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jul 16, 2009)

This isn't funny.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 16, 2009)

I wasn't protesting it, I was merely saying I didn't find it funny.

While I would prefer it be taken off the forums (just the video) it is not that big of a deal to me, and so I won't push the subject.

~Chris


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 16, 2009)

Kian said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > You might consider it as infringement.. but actually is it?
> ...



Note that the poster is from Slovenia


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 17, 2009)

Kian said:


> Me said:
> 
> 
> > MonkeyDude1313 said:
> ...


look at the annotations...

not funny


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 17, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Me said:
> ...



Just noticed those... this joke was taken way too far...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 17, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Me said:
> ...



At first I thought this was stupid and not even remotely funny. Now I think it's pretty funny.


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 17, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



The Mafia and Chris Crocker is going too far


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 17, 2009)

The same sexual orientation one wasn't? Interesting.....


----------



## Mastersonian (Jul 17, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



See, I have the opposite opinion. It was funny, but now it's not. 

Annotations comments:

MeMyself&Pi- He's definetley NOT gay. He is christain (or at least religious). Christain guys(real christain guys, not just the "I go to church" christain guy.) tend to over exxagerate and have love towards everything. Simple as that. (Not trying to be mean, but it is 100% truth)

Pestvic- He was my Monkeydude1313 when I was new to cubing, Pestvic isn't there (much) anymore, so the newbies are going to Monkeydude1313. Are you saying that cubers have to be a nerd or geek, and that just anyone can't be a cuber?

Monkeydude1313- Granted. Monkeydude1313 is weird, but it's in his own special way. It (used to) make his videos entertaining, but a few weeks ago, it got out of hand. He's changing now, but not so much that his videos are not entertaining.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 17, 2009)

Come on man. I can take a joke (even if it wasn't funny in the slightest) but this is taking it too far.

The truth cannot be stretched far enough to call this a joke anymore, it is just false and insulting. I still think it is hilarious how you have "This isn't anything against the fiveawesomecubers" in your video description.


----------



## Shmekekey (Jul 17, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> The same sexual orientation one wasn't? Interesting.....



He said "the mafia and *Chris Crocker* is going too far"


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 17, 2009)

I didn't think the video was funny at all. I agree with Chris that it seems more like an insult than a parody.

Fiveawesomecubers, I still enjoy your channel and have watched every video so far. I watch the new one each day it comes out. I think the idea you all have come up with is great, and I for one appreciate the effort you all put into this.

Those who continually put the channel down, why don't you just stop watching? Is that so hard to do? There are those of us who do enjoy the channel, and I hope I'm not alone in saying that I hope these haters will stop the hate talk soon. I for one am really getting sick of all this hate in our community. What the hell happened to our cohesive and friendly community?

Chris


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 17, 2009)

This video wasn't funny before or after the annotations. Calling MeMyselfandPi gay is insulting and you say you have nothing against them.


----------



## brunson (Jul 17, 2009)

You know what, that's just mean spirited and adds nothing to this forum. I'm sorry I ignored this for as long as I did.


----------

